# se diriger à/sur



## duchevreuil

Bonsoir,

J'aimerais bien savoir la différence entre _se diriger à_ et _se diriger sur_. Voici le contexte, pris d'un livre :

"_'Je ne vous dérange pas davantage, puisque vous êtes occupée avec ce monsieur. Je repasserai demain vous rendre visite, si vous avez quelques instants à m'accorder.' Je lui dis au revoir et *me dirige*, raide comme la justice, *sur* le parking_".

Qu'est-ce qui se passe si l'on remplace _sur le parking_ par _au parking_ ? Pourquoi l'auteur a-t-il choisi d'utiliser la préposition _sur_ ?

Merci


----------



## Klimaxxx

C'est la même chose, mais comme dans certains cas tu devras utiliser "à", dans d'autres "sur" ou encore "dans". C'est une règle arbitraire, comme le féminin et le masculin des mots.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

On se dirige *vers* ou *sur *mais pas à ou au (sinon au radar = au moyen du radar).

Dans ton exemple c'est bizarre de dire sur le parking, on se dirige vers le parking et sur une ville.


----------



## Klimaxxx

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonsoir
> 
> On se dirige *vers* ou *sur *mais pas à ou au (sinon au radar = au moyen du radar).
> 
> Dans ton exemple c'est bizarre de dire sur le parking, on se dirige vers le parking et sur une ville.



Je ne suis pas d'accord, je dirais même le contraire. On se dirige vers une ville et sur un parking selon moi.


----------



## Saigoner

A mon opinion, le mot "sur" est admissible à la rigueur, soit-it un peu anormal. "Vers" est préférable. Cela me fait penser au verbe "donner sur". La porte donne sur la cour.


----------



## newg

> On se dirige vers une ville et sur un parking selon moi.


 
Et moi je dirais qu'on se dirige en direction d'une ville =x 
Mais en effet j'emploierais "se diriger sur un parking". 

Pour en revenir à la question initiale je crois aussi que remplacer par "au parking" sonnerait vraiment étrange. 

L'auteur a sans doute utiliser cette pr*é*position car elle me semble la seule adéquate dans cette phrase étant donné que "au parking" et "dans le parking" sonne (à mon goût et sûrement celui de l'auteur) mal.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cf. le Trésor au 3 (forme pronominale).

Se diriger vers me parait la forme la plus commune, outre le cas de se diriger sur Paris (ou autre ville), je n'utiliserai "sur" que pour un complément de lieu et non pas comme complément de se diriger (par exemple: je me dirige à la lumière de la torche sur le parking (mais là je suis sur le parking, je ne me dirige pas vers lui).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut duchevreuil,

Je suis du même avis que PZ et le TLFi. 
Je ne dirais jamais moi-même que je me dirige sur le parking... mais ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit utilisé de façon populaire. 
Il y a un autre exemple de l'utilisation de cette préposition avec un emménagement, ici : habiter Paris / sur Paris / à Paris.


----------



## duchevreuil

Bon, alors, qu'il se dirige _vers_ ou _sur_ le parking, ça ne change rien d'essentiel dans ce cas. Merci à tous !


----------



## janpol

PZ, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que cette personne se trouve déjà sur le parking ? Je pense qu'on emploie "sur" de façon abusive (je vais/bosse sur Paris). Bref, ici, je dirais "sur".


----------



## Punky Zoé

janpol said:


> PZ, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que cette personne se trouve déjà sur le parking ? Je pense qu'on emploie "sur" de façon abusive (je vais/bosse sur Paris). Bref, ici, je dirais "sur".


Janpol, relis bien, le Trésor utilise vers dans *se diriger sur une ville (Paris ou autre et c'est l'exemple que j'ai cité au post 7).

*Mais dans "je bosse sur Paris", "sur" indique plutôt le lieu où l'on est que le lieu où l'on va (comme dans mon autre exemple du post n° 7).


----------



## janpol

OK, Punky, mais "à" me semblerait préférable à "sur" pour "je bosse..."


----------



## Klimaxxx

Je précise en passant que "sur" une ville me semble typiquement français, il est rare que nous employons cette expression en Belgique.

Au lieu de "je suis *sur* Paris", nous dirions "je suis *à* Paris".

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les Canadiens francophones et les Suisses. Il serait amusant d'avoir leur version.


----------



## janpol

j'ai l'impression que cet emploi de "sur" que j'entends depuis quelques années correspond à une  sorte de mode et qu'auparavant, on se faisait très bien comprendre avec, selon les cas "à" ou "vers".


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
Je crois que la préposition "sur" pour indiquer le complément du verbe "se diriger" sert à indiquer une direction très précise.
Un marin l'emploiera pour indiquer qu'il se dirige *sur* la pointe de l'île qu'il aperçoit à l'horizon.
Par extension, et à la limite, on peut l'employer pour se diriger "sur" une ville, à condition que cette ville soit éloignée, et qu'on soit de préférence dans un véhicule capable de suivre un cap. (Ok pour un avion dans le ciel, pas terrible pour une voiture sur une route).
Tous les autres cas (Se diriger sur un parking quand on est en voiture, sur la ruelle qui y mène) sont des emplois populaires d'une préposition inadaptée, il me semble.


----------



## Nicomon

Klimaxxx said:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour les Canadiens francophones et les Suisses. Il serait amusant d'avoir leur version.


Vous avez dit Canadiens francophones? 
Je dirais en effet : Je suis « à » et non « sur » Paris (ou plutôt... Montréal).  
Et je me dirige « vers » le / je (m'en) vais en direction « du » parking (au Québec, ce serait « stationnement).  Je ne dirais pas « je me dirige en direction »… ça me semble redondant.

« Se diriger sur » me fait penser à « foncer sur ». Je suis portée à ajouter « (tout) droit ». Par ex. :  « la tempête se dirige droit sur... »

J'ai trouvé un fil précédent à ce sujet. Se diriger vers/sur : 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=540787


----------



## duchevreuil

Voilà, quelle discussion intéressante ! Merci à tous


----------

